# saugeye night bite



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

has anyone been doing good in the middle of the night at Hoover or alum for saugeye!? I'm throwing all I can ssr7 jerk baits swims and have not been catching nearly what I did last year. just need a confidence boost. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nope 3 hours other night no bites


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Nope 3 hours other night no bites


Yeup just fished again tonight with onthefly he caught one 15-16" eye and we were there from 11-1 hopefully it picks up might just have to stick to the scioto 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes. Mostly dinks but caught a couple nice ones recently.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

CarolinaKid said:


> Yes. Mostly dinks but caught a couple nice ones recently.


well I'm glad someone is picking them up


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Fished hard monday night for 5 hours 1 fish ohio saugeye on jerk bait 2 bass and a crappie. Lot of hours for a few fish. This time of year just have to put the time in never know when you are going to show up at the right time and light them up! Good luck!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i was out with kwizzle on monday. 1 21" saugeye on a slush joshy in the 1st 15 minutes. Nothing after that.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah it's starting to pick up me and on the fly made it out last night 1 20" 2 15" not as good a years past but hey it was beautiful last night 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a pretty bang up night last night; 7 eyes total, one crappie, and one largemouth. Finally got two eyes at alum that were bigger than 15"! One was a solid 18-19" (wouldn't hold still!) I was hittin them on a slush Joshy with a pink and white jig head using a slow retrieve. Got most of the fish really shallow. Picked up two eyes and a fatty channel the night before in deeper water. Hope they are feeding again tonight. Did lose one fish that felt pretty solid last night.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Another eye. Sorry can only attach one pic at a time from the phone for some reason.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Fat cat, most the eyes have been right at keeper size.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

when he says a nice one lost it was a head shaking log... haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Fished Friday got 5 eyes kept 4 buddy also caught a decent smallie. Was strange how all fish where caught within 1 hour. 3 on swim one on jerk 
Some one please help me post pics !!


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Anyone get anything last night? I was thinking about going but decided to watch the Baylor game. I didn't know if that cold air and snow would get them going or not. Im going to go out tonight but i don't expect much.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Pulled in this 24" cat on the second cast. Only stayed out for about an hour and got one other hit. I was pretty cold, line was really icing up. Cat ripped up my thumb he was not happy to be out on the cold either.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Went out tonight as well. Bite wasn't as good as last night. Got one 15 inch eye and had 2 other hits and missed. Pretty darn cold!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

In the first post it mentions Alum and Hoover. Are you guys doing that well at those places? If so you are doing far better than I am!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Just fyi, there is not much happening at Indian either right now. It might be the lunar cycle, because a couple weeks ago they were hitting. Im thinking post Thanksgiving might be the ticket.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

kwizzle said:


> Some one please help me post pics !!


advanced reply and then attachments.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My son and I went out to Buckeye after the Buckeye game on Saturday and was skunded. I have been chasing the slabs and decided to switch over for some eyes so we headed out. Wow did I pick the wrong night to go. After about 20 minutes into fishing my so says dad why did you have to pick the coldest night so far to go. The wind was blowing somewhere around 30 mph and the snow was coming down. I stayed for about 1:30 with no luck.


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Headed to Buckeye this evening to try and find some eyes, might take some minnies to see if the stripers are hitting in the evening....


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah it's getting really cold and I sure am happy hopefully the lakes are ice covered soon! but I might gather up some courage to head out tonight and try for a few hours I'll post results with an overcast day like today thy are probably hitting now but of course I have errands to run ha good luck to anyone who ventures out today/tonight


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been fishing alum here and there. Getting mostly ones and twos with the exception of one descent night. Not tearin em up by any means


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Heading out tonight in the snow. Let's see what happens.


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

One whiff. One dink. Wind wasn't bad so it was pretty nice out.


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fished at Buckeye last night 7-10pm. Couple short strikes but didn't land any. Had the whole place to ourselves last night until about 9. Guy walks in first cast and lands a 20+in saugeye. That was it though.....rough night, but alot of the canals were frozen over where we normally fish, so we were out closer to the lake than normal.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

CFRED70 said:


> Fished at Buckeye last night 7-10pm. Couple short strikes but didn't land any. Had the whole place to ourselves last night until about 9. Guy walks in first cast and lands a 20+in saugeye. That was it though.....rough night, but alot of the canals were frozen over where we normally fish, so we were out closer to the lake than normal.


I'm glad to hear the canals are locking up its only a matter of time when I can pop holes and jig for eyes! but sorry to hear about a rough night seems to be the same story for everyone unless you can find them stacked up 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Ying I have been getting them at alum. Went there 4 out of 5 days, only got one little largemouth at hoover the one other day. Conditions looked really promising there though hahaha.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have been to Alum a few times. Have spent most of the time away from the normal areas just looking for new places. Though I have had a few bites it just hasn't turned out to be a great night yet.
As for Hoover, it is REALLY all about finding good spots. I have never seen anything like that place. Hoping to get out most nights here this week. Will give a few different reports.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice STCX rod there ON the FLY!! 
Makes casting a little fun


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Fished last night in snow for 4 hours 2 keeper eyes a crappie and a fat 20 inch largemouth all fish caught on swims. Missed 7 or 8 fish very frustrating they where just swiping at the bait and missing it. Hoping it does not get to cold and start locking up.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice job kwizzle I have not had a good lm since summer! Mind me asking what type of water you have been getting your fish in (flats, rip-rap, drop-offs, coves, etc.)? I have been having luck working swims at a slow but constant retrieve and getting hits in shallow water but near steep drop offs. A lot of fish have come really close to shore esp. when I have been hitting the rip-rap. 

I do love that rod newbreed, crazy how light they make rods these days. That legend tourny is so sensitive too, definitely has helped my hit to hook-up ratio. I can feel every little peeble and twig.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

made it out tonight hit 3 different areas of alum. ended up catching 2 small eyes on a sparkle chartreuse joshy on a wind blown rip rap area both fish slammed it right at shore. it was beautiful out tonight fresh snow cover and 31 degrees couldn't ask for a better night condition wise but no big ones.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice. I just got back from Alum also. Gave the spillway a shot. You caught two more than I did.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> made it out tonight hit 3 different areas of alum. ended up catching 2 small eyes on a sparkle chartreuse joshy on a wind blown rip rap area both fish slammed it right at shore. it was beautiful out tonight fresh snow cover and 31 degrees couldn't ask for a better night condition wise but no big ones.
> View attachment 87328
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job Jared.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Most of my fish have come from rip rap areas I try 2 to 3 spots a night, Slow retrieve parallel to the bank most the time, last year caught a 23 and half saugeye not even a foot off the bank. Every once in a while I will bounce the swim back into shore, can be very productive but almost certain to snag up a lot. Also like to have a jerk bait ready to go IMO most exciting way to catch saugeye. Off work til Tuesday going to try and get out a few more times. Will post results.good luck to all and happy turkey day.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a question for you Joshy swimbait guys. When you use the swimbait on a jig do you add a pinch of crawler or anything on the hook? 
I wouldn't think you would but have to ask.

I also have been doing the late night thing for walleye up here at a few selected lakes in NEO but I'm sure the walleye are quite different than the saugeye.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I personally dont add anything to them I do prefer a 1/16 once long shank jig head with a wide gap. Makes for a nice slow fall and wobble.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> I have a question for you Joshy swimbait guys. When you use the swimbait on a jig do you add a pinch of crawler or anything on the hook?
> I wouldn't think you would but have to ask.
> 
> I also have been doing the late night thing for walleye up here at a few selected lakes in NEO but I'm sure the walleye are quite different than the saugeye.


In the warmer months some do. I never have... are they getting you any eyes your way?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I have always though of tossing on a minnow head or soaking them in fresh livers. Figure it couldn't hurt... I also do like rigging them on lighter jig heads when possible like jshbuckeye said, helps to work em nice and slow esp. during the colder months.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

last night was tough fishing but I got 2 eyes one was 13" and the other was probably 16-17" both on lemon pearl joshy.. my buddy onthefly had a giant hit on a hj12 paused for 30 seconds but missed the opportunity this will probably be my last night considering the upcoming temps I really don't wanna deal with frozen guides. but bring on the ice!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

You really don't need any live bait on the Joshy swims but from time to time I put a small dab of pro-cure gel in shad or shiner on them. I've seen it make a difference once in awhile. Add some to rouge's and HJ's also but using that gel sure makes your hands smell good after unhooking a fish or two.


----------



## whitebassin (Apr 16, 2004)

could you guys post a pic of the joshys you are talking about? never heard of them.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm getting ready to order some, go to bigjoshyswimbaits.com


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Hit Alum tonight. Fished a couple different spots that have produced fish for me. Thought for sure I'd hookup with the wind and moon, but no luck. 6 nice ones at Buckeye last night, I should have went there. Anyone else struggling at Alum lately?


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

CarolinaKid said:


> Hit Alum tonight. Fished a couple different spots that have produced fish for me. Thought for sure I'd hookup with the wind and moon, but no luck. 6 nice ones at Buckeye last night, I should have went there. Anyone else struggling at Alum lately?


yeah I've been fishing alum almost every night.. at most ill pick up 3 it's been tough. I'm gonna head out here in a few minutes



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> yeah I've been fishing alum almost every night.. at most ill pick up 3 it's been tough. I'm gonna head out here in a few minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Ya same man most nights have been 1-2. Not much quality to those I've caught either.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

well when I got out my main spots were covered in skim ice... bittersweet 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

